# Next Exam Offering



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2007)

Well it’s almost that time again and we had an unfortunate instance last time with someone posting an exam question after the exam (about a week after)

We normally close the board down on test day and for most of the weekend.

I am curious to take input if we should add on a few days to this due to the actions of one dumb___ last time or if we keep it the same?

Also a reminder to newbie’s to read the forum rules, remember your ncees agreement. We don’t condone any type of cheating here or posting exam questions (while we (not me personally of course) do poke some fun at them and accuse them of being slow and outdated  )


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey RG - it might be worth noting that said offender was caught by NCEES staff that monitors this site, and subsequently disciplined by his state board. See page 5 of this newsletter:

Licensure Exchange

Moral of the story, don't be _that_ guy.


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 18, 2007)

I would close it down on exam day, and next Saturday, but no more.....face it, if someone is stupid enough to not follow the rules that are handed out in front of them, they probably don't need to be an engineer to start with, that's ALL we do.....follow rules!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ I completely agree. As the responsible party for the forum you have done your due diligence by CLEARLY stating and repeating rules consistent with the NCEES agreement and established a group of moderators to keep tabs to ensure such violations if they are to occur are quickly remedied.

Definitely shut it down Friday and Saturday - maybe even Sunday for good measure.

:2cents:

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 18, 2007)

Wasn't the last guy a new member? Maybe memberships shouldn't be granted the week after.

I'm with NC. Two days ought to be plenty to defuse the urge to purge. Sunday at the latest, but I definitely think it should be back up Monday.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2007)

> Maybe memberships shouldn't be granted the week after.


I don't agree with that. Right after exam week is a big time for new members to sign up and post about their experience, their feeling on if they passed, and the loooong wait. If they can't sign up then, they probably won't.

I think everyone just needs to be on the lookout for funny business and notify mods when needed.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 18, 2007)

^^Makes sense. You might want to put a banner or headline someplace reminding everyone of the confidentiality rules then. Maybe flash a screen during the signup procedure.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 18, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> ^^Makes sense. You might want to put a banner or headline someplace reminding everyone of the confidentiality rules then. Maybe flash a screen during the signup procedure.


Great idea! put it up where the you post the members who pass... make it obnoxious so it's impossible to miss. I would just have (in big, bold, font) "DO NOT POST ANYTHING ABOUT SPECIFIC EXAM QUESTIONS!" Then, in smaller font, remind everyone about the confidentiality rules and everything.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 18, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Moral of the story, don't be _that_ guy.


Best saying ever:

Don’t befriend the idiot.

Don’t talk to the idiot.

Don’t bring the idiot.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't understand the need to close the forums at all... No one (and I do mean NO ONE) should have any doubt what they're allowed to discuss. We don't need scrolling banners or flashing text to remind us. Maybe I lean too far to the right, but I'm all about personal responsibilty and avoiding the need for government to protect us from ourselves.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 18, 2007)

Close them down..better safe than sorry.


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 18, 2007)

Shutting them down on Friday through Sunday is probably the best... this gives both the PE and FE candidates at least a whole day to cool off before possibly posting something in anger (or happiness).

The last thing I wanted to do when I took the test was come home and get online... I needed a few days away from everything after taking the exam.

-Ray


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 18, 2007)

I tend to agree with IlPadrino. If somebody is going to be an idiot, they'll be an idiot regardless of any action you may take. Most people can't be saved from themselves. A large reminder/warning in place of the countdown clock for the first couple of days will ensure the rule is known to any new members. The fact that a pretty good sized hammer was dropped on the last offender should be an effective deterrent.

Jim


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe the thread from the NCEES guy should be stickied to the top of the page.


----------



## TMcKeonPE (Oct 18, 2007)

None of you people are responsible enough to call yourselves engineers anyway. A real engineer guided by his principles and his faith would never be tempted to break the Agreement.

Once some of you grow up you might want to visit a forum for real engineering talk.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 18, 2007)

TMcKeonPE said:


> None of you people are responsible enough to call yourselves engineers anyway. A real engineer guided by his principles and his faith would never be tempted to break the Agreement.
> Once some of you grow up you might want to visit a forum for real engineering talk.


Now, I am sure this is one of you guys but, on the other hand, TMcK is very capable of being that idiot.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2007)

TMcKeonPE said:


> None of you people are responsible enough to call yourselves engineers anyway. A real engineer guided by his principles and his faith would never be tempted to break the Agreement.
> Once some of you grow up you might want to visit a forum for real engineering talk.



what about the force?


----------



## GTScott (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey doooooods...anyone remember what time the kegger is tonight?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

TMcKeonPE said:


> None of you people are responsible enough to call yourselves engineers anyway.


Ummm ... Isn't that a little like that kettle calling the pot black T'Piddy or Bid Daddy T or whatever you are calling yourself today.

I think YOUR signature line speaks quite well to the responsibility and maturity you have exuded while participating on this forum.





Sincerest regards,

JR


----------



## TMcKeonPE (Oct 18, 2007)

Witty smileys and mudslinging can't cover the fact that this board is run by a bunch of children who obviously don't care what it means to be an engineer. I thought things might have changed since I left last time but I apparently expected too much.

For anyone looking for serious PE preparation tools and discussions, don't waste your time here.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Oct 18, 2007)

Close the Board Fri, Sat and Sun! An idiot will be an idiot no matter what, so can't stop them.

But, you CAN save someone who is stressed and depressed and tired, who would normally not post something to get themself in trouble at anytime other than the destress period of the few days after the exam.

Maybe for a few days after the exam, all posts could be delayed until reviewed by Moderators (before they post for all to see)?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 18, 2007)

TMcKeonPE said:


> Witty smileys and mudslinging can't cover the fact that this board is run by a bunch of children who obviously don't care what it means to be an engineer. I thought things might have changed since I left last time but I apparently expected too much.
> For anyone looking for serious PE preparation tools and discussions, don't waste your time here.


Actually, I find the folks who run this board to be extremely helpful... and, are probably the reason I have managed to keep my sanity over the last few months 

As far as the smileys go, everybody needs to laugh. If what you mean by "serious" PE preparation and discussions, you mean that nobody ever cracks a joke on your forum, I think I'll stay right where I am


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 18, 2007)

Techie_Junkie said:


> But, you CAN save someone who is stressed and depressed and tired, who would normally not post something to get themself in trouble at anytime other than the destress period of the few days after the exam.


While we're at it, let's outlaw alcohol because some people who are stressed and depressed and tired, who would normally not drink and drive other than the destress period of the few days after the exam...

Oh, sorry, wrong topic.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 18, 2007)

TMcKeonPE said:


> Witty smileys and mudslinging can't cover the fact that this board is run by a bunch of children who obviously don't care what it means to be an engineer. I thought things might have changed since I left last time but I apparently expected too much.
> For anyone looking for serious PE preparation tools and discussions, don't waste your time here.


I haven't figured out if this is the real deal...

Does anyone think the guy on Cheesy Flash Intro could write something like this?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 18, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> I haven't figured out if this is the real deal...
> Does anyone think the guy on Cheesy Flash Intro could write something like this?


Even worse is once you sit through the intro and get the stupid "McKeon Engineering" following your pointer... I wonder if he actually gets any business off from that site? Most people I know who are looking for engineering services are looking for a professional webpage... not something that has a bunch of cutesy bells and whistles. Oh well, not my problem


----------



## PE-ness (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm surprised to see TMcKeon back here. I thought he was gone. I joined his "new board" earlier this year and it was worthless. I can't believe I joined his board, but only just now came over here (I've been lurking for a long time though, and getting lots of good information).

After looking at his website, I am beginning to wonder if he was really just a joke member to begin with. Although that would be a pretty elaborate cover, to create a crappy website just to appear to be real.

Joseph


----------



## Rocco (Oct 18, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> I don't understand the need to close the forums at all... No one (and I do mean NO ONE) should have any doubt what they're allowed to discuss. We don't need scrolling banners or flashing text to remind us. Maybe I lean too far to the right, but I'm all about personal responsibilty and avoiding the need for government to protect us from ourselves.


What he said...

Everyone knows the deal, and we're all big boys and girls.


----------



## cement (Oct 18, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> Shutting them down on Friday through Sunday is probably the best... -Ray


Oh sure, easy for you that have a life outside the board :sniff:

as far as the test day shut down, I would imagine that there are now technologies that would afford much more efficient ways of cheating on an exam than desperately posting questions on a website during the test. but if [email protected] wants it, Tim gets it.


----------



## cement (Oct 18, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> I haven't figured out if this is the real deal...
> Does anyone think the guy on Cheesy Flash Intro could write something like this?


man, those are some "blue light special" prices there!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ I feel like there should be a big bouncey smiley face rolling back prices like the one at Walmart.

Yeah .. I can see it now ...

JR


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 19, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> I haven't figured out if this is the real deal...
> Does anyone think the guy on Cheesy Flash Intro could write something like this?


Oh my dear Lord in Heaven, I hadn't seen that yet. I counted at least 3 grammatical and spelling errors on that site which is sort of ironic since it belongs to Mr. "Engineers should be able to write coherently" McKeon!

And that yellow font on the pricing is just awful. Not to mention the stuff on the flash intro going by so fast you can't read it. But his receptionist is cute. Surely, that's not the wife.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

^^^ You are trying to bait me to say more .. aren't you MIG ??!! Admit it !!

Nice to see you around. Have you been busy?

JR


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 19, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Nice to see you around. Have you been busy?


Yes. I've been having to travel a lot the last several months. I've been lurking occasionally but haven't been able to post much.


----------



## TMcKeonPE (Oct 19, 2007)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Oh my dear Lord in Heaven, I hadn't seen that yet. I counted at least 3 grammatical and spelling errors on that site which is sort of ironic since it belongs to Mr. "Engineers should be able to write coherently" McKeon!
> And that yellow font on the pricing is just awful. Not to mention the stuff on the flash intro going by so fast you can't read it. But his receptionist is cute. Surely, that's not the wife.......


While my IT skills are not as strong as my engineering prowess, that is no reason to mock the website. But, we forgive you. Perhaps you have some html skills you would share with us?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad to see you back MIG. You're one of the beginning members, glad to see you didn't pull a Joeysvee on us. LOL.

As far as that cheesy flash thing, that's the first time I saw it too.

Why is that guy talking on the cell phone and standing there with his palm up?

Oh yeah, I get it now.

PALM UP.

Larry Craig had his "palm up" too, maybe its code for what he's talking on the cell phone about.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 19, 2007)

back to the topic, I say we turn off posting abilities like last time

and if anyone steps out of line they will be delt with promptly by the BAN HAMMER VTE!!!!!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 19, 2007)

TMcKeonPE said:


> While my IT skills are not as strong as my engineering prowess, that is no reason to mock the website. But, we forgive you. Perhaps you have some html skills you would share with us?


If you are the real Tom, and I'd be shocked if they let you back on this site, you remind me of a saying I heard once:

_"If we could buy you for what you are worth and sell you for what you think you are worth, we could all retire."_


----------



## frazil (Oct 19, 2007)

It's a little cheesy, but I've seen worse.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

^^^ Well the dork is PM'ing me telling me how dishonorable and childish we have been acting.

One of the posters at 'the other board' had it right - he needs to set up shop on International Drive with Mickey Mouse, Goofy, and the rest of the characters!

:2cents:

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 19, 2007)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> If you are the real Tom, and I'd be shocked if they let you back on this site, you remind me of a saying I heard once:
> _"If we could buy you for what you are worth and sell you for what you think you are worth, we could all retire."_


I'm doubting its him, if so we may see permaban soon. but regardless, I just figured out that it got a plug for that pathetic website.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 19, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> and if anyone steps out of line they will be delt with promptly by the BAN HAMMER VTE!!!!!


You rang?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 19, 2007)

I still like the dancing elf better


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 19, 2007)

:sucks: :banhim:


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 19, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> I'm doubting its him, if so we may see permaban soon. but regardless, I just figured out that it got a plug for that pathetic website.


I know he and Sapper have gotten into it on several occasions and Sapper is the one who usually bans him, IIRC. If it's really him, he's received more second chances than Darryl Strawberry, Lawrence Taylor, Dwight Gooden, John Daly and Dennis Rodman put together.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 19, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> I'm doubting its him, if so we may see permaban soon. but regardless, I just figured out that it got a plug for that pathetic website.


Yeah... but is a plug for a pathetic website really worth anything? I mean, are any of us gonna suggest that someone actually hire him based on what we've seen? :screwloose:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

^^^ I think you are right TxengrChick 

Besides you point out correctly that the website really speaks for itself - both in the layout and 'offerings'. And if that wasn't bad enough there is that very unflattering poster of the guy floating around the internet. It is hard to offset bad PR like that.

JR


----------



## TMcKeonPE (Oct 19, 2007)

Until you have your own website for a burgeoning private practice, it's not appropriate for you to comment about ours. While we admit it's still a work in progress, your comment is obviously made out of jealousy.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Oct 19, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> While we're at it, let's outlaw alcohol because some people who are stressed and depressed and tired, who would normally not drink and drive other than the destress period of the few days after the exam...
> Oh, sorry, wrong topic.


LOL. Chill out. Using your logic, why even outlaw drinking and driving? Just wait until they kill someone, then arrest them for murder? Think before you post dude. I'm glad you decided to become an engineer and not a politician!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 19, 2007)

TMcKeonPE said:


> Until you have your own website for a burgeoning private practice, it's not appropriate for you to comment about ours. While we admit it's still a work in progress, your comment is obviously made out of jealousy.


Or pity.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Oct 19, 2007)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ I feel like there should be a big bouncey smiley face rolling back prices like the one at Walmart.
> Yeah .. I can see it now ...
> 
> JR


Okay, okay...where is my reference. I might have to call the plagarism police!


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 19, 2007)

Techie_Junkie said:


> LOL. Chill out. Using your logic, why even outlaw drinking and driving? Just wait until they kill someone, then arrest them for murder? Think before you post dude. I'm glad you decided to become an engineer and not a politician!


Dude, my post was tongue-in-cheek and related to another thread that maybe you missed. It wasn't nice of you to accuse me of not thinking. And, no... you can't make me turn this thread off-topic. Unh-uh!


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 19, 2007)

TXengrChick said:


> Even worse is once you sit through the intro and get the stupid "McKeon Engineering" following your pointer... I wonder if he actually gets any business off from that site? Most people I know who are looking for engineering services are looking for a professional webpage... not something that has a bunch of cutesy bells and whistles. Oh well, not my problem


That cursor thing is annoying, it gave me a headache just watching it!

-Ray


----------



## ktulu (Oct 19, 2007)

Back to the original question: I would just do would you have always done and shut it down for a few days, maybe the weekend. Idiots will be idiots - can't do anything about it.

Then - too much TMcK talk -- making my head hurt


----------



## jfusilloPE (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree with shutting it down for a few days like the other times. This will give me a chance to do some yard work over the weekend instead of spam eb.com


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 20, 2007)

TMcKeonPE said:


> Until you have your own website for a burgeoning private practice, it's not appropriate for you to comment about ours. While we admit it's still a work in progress, your comment is obviously made out of jealousy.



That's not totally true! I think most of us can tell a decent website when we see one, and for the record, I don't really care how great an engineer you think you are, unless you're capable of working well with others, you will never be able to achieve much success in this business, and from the attitude I read from most of your posts, you probably don't work very well with other's.

BTW....what was the original topic about?


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 20, 2007)

oh yea....shutting the site down.

Keep that to a minimum, it's like the Darwin awards......sometimes there are ways to eliminate the dumb ones!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> I don't really care how great an engineer you think you are, unless you're capable of working well with others, you will never be able to achieve much success in this business ...


That's a very good point. I run across a few people who believe they ARE the one man show.  I have always found a little humility and a little humor go a lot further than casting aspersions.

I have always suspected Big Daddy T'Mack never grew out of the "doesn't play well with others" designation.

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2007)

Just a reminder the board will be closed down to everyone except supporting members &amp; moderators over exam weekend, starting sometime tommorrow morning and lasting until Monday sometime.

Also dont become a supporting member just to post over exam weekend, we wont take any new ones until after the exam weekend.

Please do not post anything that will get you in trouble, remember your ncees agreement, dont even joke about exam questions, answers, etc.

**

Also new this time are some "Secret Mods"  in case we have someone get another case of the dumba$$


----------

